# Ocean City Help



## bob p (May 7, 2002)

Hi guys,
Don't post here much 'cause I spend most of my time fishing central Pa. fresh water, but sure would appreciate some help/ suggestions.

We are going to Ocean City next week for the annual family vacation, we usually go Labor Day week but the kids are starting school.
Anyway, I have had a lot of fun at Carsons inlet in the past chasing snapper blues and flounder with a fly rod and/or a surf rod. Guess I'm looking for suggestions on what to expect earlier in the season. Flys, lures, bait, other places, also I would wet wade in August should I bring waders for the June water temps?
Usually get out on a head boat at least once during the week so if there are any suggestions there would appreciate them as well.

Know this is a lot to ask but you guys have always been helpfull and would be more than happy to share what I know about my waters. 

ThankYou,
Bob


----------



## RickLandRover (Mar 5, 2008)

Welcome Bob, its nice to see another freshwater Pennsylvanian trying to swim in the saltwater like myself. As far as whether or not to wear waders it is really your own preference, I know guys who can go out in the chilly fall off IBSP and not use waders then you have guys like myself who have a low tolerance for cold and usually wear waders well into early summer so it is really up to you. As the saying goes it is better to have it and not need it than to need it and not have it, bring them just in case, you can always take them home. As for fly fishing the sea I am sorry, I am a native brook trout fisherman by nature and have no advice "whatsoever" to give you on that. Just go out there, enjoy the change in scenery and enjoy being outdoors, fishing the ocean whether off the surf or off a boat is a very pecaeful thing, this is why I drive 170 miles to IBSP to fish the surf when gas is 4 dollars a gallon.........People think I am rich to pay that expense......no just love to fish the surf too much and a little bit of stupidity mixed in there as well.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Hey Bob, first welcome to the family. As for Corsons Inlet when I fish there I use clams or mackerel or I chunk mullet. You can bring your waders if ya want. Can't hurt. I uswed mune today as a matter of fact. Even though the water temps are around 60 degs, it still is a little chilly.


----------



## Marksworld (Jul 1, 2007)

RuddeDogg said:


> Hey Bob, first welcome to the family. As for Corsons Inlet when I fish there I use clams or mackerel or I chunk mullet. You can bring your waders if ya want. Can't hurt. I uswed mune today as a matter of fact. Even though the water temps are around 60 degs, it still is a little chilly.


you werent one of the guys wading out on the crest side of the bridge today were you?? Me and 2 others went out front for a lil fishing around noon and there was a handful of guys fishing there.

winds and waves were exagerated for video, but it was 25 mph winds and 2-3 ft waves. And we were just off the Crest shoreline not Capemay as mentioned.

Some foul language used discretion advised!





Hey dogg theres a pic of a 13.8 lb weakie at Budds. He said the guys beenpicking them up near the coastguard jetties pretty regularly


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

I was on the Snows side lookin for some flattie action but got there a little late. Dead low tide and chocolate milk water. watsed my time and bait. As for the weakies, they are still around but getting hard to find. Right now Cape May Point and the Coast Guard jetty are the hot spots.


----------



## bob p (May 7, 2002)

Thanks for the help guys I'll let you know how I make out.

Bob


----------

